

Facebook Launches “Nearby Friends” With Opt-In Real-Time Location Sharing - 2arrs2ells
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/facebook-nearby-friends/

======
rory096
>The feature could spell trouble for other location sharing apps like
Foursquare and Google Latitude

That could be difficult: Latitude was retired in August.
[https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/3001634?hl=en](https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/3001634?hl=en)

~~~
jdminhbg
I was assured that FB Check-Ins would kill Foursquare, so I assume it is also
dead.

------
nwh
This is an _incredibly_ old feature. I found this in their binaries over a
year ago, and it doesn't look like much has changed in the mean time. Still
creepy as all hell.

------
ColinWright
More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7604792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7604792)

